# Czech Republic



## hottub (Apr 21, 2008)

hi I am going to the FICC Rally near Prague, has anyone been to the Czech Republic with the van and do you have any sites or tips?

thanks

Hottub


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Hottub- We have been twice to the Czech Republic within the last few years. We stayed at Trio Camp (Sat Nav N50deg09'979 E14deg27'151) which is situated in the suberbs about 12 miles north of Prague city centre. You can Google the site as it has quite a good web site. The site is run by Lucas who is very hospitable and friendly. Nice clean site with a small restaurant. We purchased a weekly travel pass from the site which allowed us unlimited public transport for a week. It takes about 20 minutes to get to the city centre by bus/tram. There is a small supermarket about a 5 min walk away or a big Tesco about 10 minutes drive away. You must obtain a vingette at the border to drive on the roads (local police are very hot on this). There is much to see and do. I am sure you will have a great time.
Keith


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Hottub,

We visited the Czech Republic in 2008 and found some great places to visit. We only spent one day in Prague as we don't do cities much but there are many interesting places around the country.

Have a look at our website link below for more details and the sites we stayed at  

Steve


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*Also going to Prague*

Hi Hottub, Belatedly looking on the Czech touring topic and notice you're going to the Ficc. We'll hopefully see you there. We leave this evening, and will spend the week in Germany before heading to Prague, then probably spend time in Cz before heading home. 
Of course, just thought you may already be on the way!

John


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

If you are driving to Czech, don't forget to purchase a Vignette at the border or the first fuel station you come to. 

We stayed in the centre of Prague on a little island - incredibly basic site but unbeatable for the location, price and views. I forget the name - but look for Czech in the Country Guide on my blog there is some info there.

Great country with some fantastic water sports facilities if that is your thing. Some of the motorways are concrete slabbed but watch your speed you'll be fine.


----------

